# Marijuana Culture in a 3rd world country



## PhilippineToker (Aug 20, 2008)

I am one of the numerous pot-smokers here in the Philippines. I live in Metro Manila. Most of the crops come from way north up in the mountains in places called Kalinga Apayao, Benguet, and Sagada. These are the places where marijuana would grow best due to its climate. There may be other sources like Cavite or Laguna but they all suck. They harvest too early. You can just check out the names of the locations via google or whatever.


*Conservative

*Legalization for marijuana is HOPELESS in this country. It has the gravest punishment as compared to other drugs. Its like they're saying that a God-made herb is more dangerous than a man-made chemical called Crystal Meth. More than 500grams is about 20 years imprisonment with a huge fine.

Most of the activities involving cannabis (growing, consuming, business) are done underground. But I believe there are no grow houses whatsoever here. If there are, nobody has heard of it. People only rely from the biggest source of all the one that provides for the Capital region of the country or the central district (also see culture).

*Culture
*Marijuana was first smoked by ancient Filipinos who are migrants from Malaysia and Indonesia (explains why we all look alike). Some of their decendants are in the north (Kalinga Apayao, Benguet). These are the ones who handle tha plantation in this present day. These are the Igorots. Dressed in their ancient tribal attire (yes, up to now). I honestly haven't been there. For us, that's like going to disneyland. Getting there is a very big achievement since it requires:

1) a 10-hour car ride
2) a 2-day hike up the mountain with camp out

No, it's not a walk in the park. People in the past had bad experiences during their trip. Someone got hurt or even died. Moving on, when you actually get there, you have to transact with sindicates who are heavily armed. But they don't have a reason to harm you if you're there as a customer to their tourism. There, weed grows everywhere, NATURALLY amidst the wilderness. Hash is like treated like mud. It's that cheap. I'd say hashish as big as your keyboard can cost around 20 dollars. But if those are to be transported to the city, mud will become GOLD.

A few months ago my friend was busted for transporting 50 kilograms of weed from Kalinga Apayao. Enough supply for the whole south district. Another friend of mine got stuck there for about a week due to the storms and fog. Poor fella. But of course, that happens to everyone, even the pros.

I would love to share more next time about the current situation of marijuana culture in this country.


----------



## LowRider82 (Aug 21, 2008)

sweet. always woundered what other countries do. man i thought the US was strict. guess not. But how do the cops treat a joint or something of that nature? are they tolerant or is it striaght to jial/fine?


----------



## PhilippineToker (Aug 23, 2008)

LowRider82,

Well the SOP here is if you get caught, you get detained unless someone bails you out. Of course it still depends on how much you have. Anything over 500grams is considered 20years at least. If you have like a small quantity, a joint perhaps, I never heard of anyone caught and imprisoned because of one small joint. It's easy to get rid of and easy to get out of (if its the police). They're more attracted to the big fishes.



The cops aren't really the worry, they lack training, experience, and some of them accept bribes (yes, you can bribe them at certain times). The PDEA (Philippine Drug Enforcement Agency), these are the bad asses.


----------



## stoner408 (Aug 23, 2008)

thats crazy.i just had a friend come back from manila.he says the quality there is not that good at all.

is it really a third world country? he called me rascist when i said it


----------



## Trashed (Aug 24, 2008)

I spent a good bit of time in the P.I. many years back, early to mid seventies. Liked it there overall. We had different kinds of smoke from different parts that area of the world (Malaysia, Singapore, S.E. Asia, on and on.)

The best I had there (outside of Thai-stick,) was something that was called Xerox. All I know about it is that it would absolutely leave you alone after three or four good hits.


----------



## PhilippineToker (Aug 24, 2008)

Well I won't say that everything's bad quality. There's some good or even great quality as well. There's some idiots that harvest too early -explains the propagation of some bad quality. Depends what place you get it.

It's third world because there are alot of people that belong to the lower class. Outnumbering people who are comfortable or people who belong to the middle and upper. Not third world in a way that people are dying of hunger like in some other countries.

You're not a racist. It's a matter of the economic status of the country not the color of my skin. And our country is poor compared to the super-powers. I accept it, and we all accept it.


----------



## PhilippineToker (Aug 24, 2008)

You did? early to mid seventies huh. That was wild back then, martial law, and the killings. haha 

Anyway, I'd love to try that Xerox


----------



## kugmokid (Jan 26, 2009)

ey everyone...

IM from CEBU....(ubec city)...

we have a surmountable amount of pretty good stuff. we get em straight from the planters. eliminates a whole lot of risk on home-grown shiznit. but then again...coming down from the mountains amidst possible POwlis checkpoints can be pretty nerve racking. 

Budz here do have seed. but if you get a good farmer, with his first pick of the day...you get budz that almost have no seed, some even with purple reddish hair. 

potency wise...it can be really good....however, we are more used to blunts than joints if you compare a regular kush or skunk to our rolls.

Kudos from the PHILIPPINES


----------



## salty (Jan 26, 2009)

Well look at that Marijuana bringing the world together  Nice to hear from someone in a diff country..whats up?


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Jan 27, 2009)

Im from Saudi Arabia and the penalty for selling any weed or and drugs including alcohol is death. Its really shitty for most people but my family is pretty well off and im american as well so I would blaze up hash anywhere I liked. Its the funnest place in the world in my opinion! check out Saudi driving on you tube. its really like that. I drive a few different cars there and pull 360s in the streets while blazing j after j. You can grow in your house and electricity use and ir doesnt matter. hell no one even knows what it smells like. You can threaten police and they will actually listen to you. I used to buy a thuman(1/4 kilo) of lebanese blonde or aiwa or al jazzera all good stuff for like only 800 riyals or 200 bucks roughly estimated. They only have hash there. you can sell a gram of hydro for 250 to 500 riyals, like 100 bucks because everyone is so rich. its nuts. You'd think saudi arabia would be strict and boring but if you roll with me and my friends you will never want to leave. last time i went for a month and ended up staying for 8 months lol.It isnt a corrupt government, everyone... EVERYONE is super respectfull and it offers the most privacy of maybe anywhere in the world. I met all the nicest people in the world there. It is quite sexist though, on the positive if you have a woman in your home no one will ever enter it even if your a murderer, without permission. It helps being wealthy there alot tho. I know many billionairs there who smoke and do crazy shit, hang with celebs and jet across the world. It would make it very east to grow a few thousand plants in a villa and have someone sell it. Then just hand a really rich person cash and get a clean check. ok i should have shut up a while ago about that but i cant help it i want people to know saudi arabia kicks ass. The movie the kingdom pissed me off so bad. I got a buddy who is 6'5" blonde hair blue eyes and weve gone into the absolute worst areas where people have guns and no one bothers us. I dress in a thobe and wear the head thing and people think im a prince so people ask me for money alot tho. I always carry a .38 in case but only had to pull it once cuz a guy was beating some poor girl. Dude got lucky i didnt kill him. ok not gonna lie it can be fucked up but not at all how you'd think it is... at all. All i ask you do is you tube saudi driving. I have some vids on there somewhere from long ago but yeah you can drive absolutly however you want id go against traffic and pul donuts and we whipped around mass cars. some sweet ones too. my buddy had an armored 7 series i shot with my gun lol it stopped the bullet, we whipped that bitch all over its like money and hell nothing matters there. trippy place anyways.. hit up you tube


----------



## J easy (Oct 3, 2010)

yo man. im from california and i moved to philippines in quezon city for college. iv been here for about 4 months now and before i got here i always thought that the p.i would have good weed but after talking to some locals and meeting some fil-ams friends i was quite disappointed to find out how bammer the stuff here is. when i got here i had 8gs of bud from straight from cali i literally pocketed that shit from the airport and made it alright. when i meet some locals that smoked weed i let them tried my stuff and they all agreed that it was the best bud they ever smoked haha and the stuff i had was like the normal shit back at home. anyway i always hearing stories about sagada and thats definitely the next place im going visit here in the p.i. i also met this dealer that gets weed imported from the u.s but the price is ridiculous expensive im talking about 2k pesos per gram. but in a way im sorta getting used to the weed here and iv been noticing that weed has been getting more potent and stickier everytime i re-up. my dealer said something about the season like theres a certain time of the year where you can get good bud. Anyway i just wanted to let you know how my experience has been here. its good to know theres some pot heads here hah.


----------



## SoMeGuY1337 (Oct 5, 2010)

The propaganda machine continues to roll, sigh...


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow ... Great to know more about what happens in other countries as far as cannabis culture/enforcement

Hopefully the US will LEGALIZE nationwide and that will start to be adopted by other countries and start to spread globally

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## inGodweedtrust (Nov 6, 2012)

Dude you smoke in metro manila!? I need a dealer. Im from las Pinas and my dealer just got caught. Its been three months since my last smoke. Help a fellow smoker out... can you refer anyone to me?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 16, 2013)

Wild!! Hit me up Don Doctor!!


----------



## one8seven (Mar 11, 2013)

headed to philippines for the end of april, any recomendations on places to visit?


----------



## PeteJenkins (Mar 22, 2013)

That is a cool story. I like hearing about other cultures. Good thread.


----------



## Cebucannabis (Mar 14, 2015)

one8seven said:


> headed to philippines for the end of april, any recomendations on places to visit?


go cebu..if you want better quality of weed.....baguio if u want the best weed of ph


----------

